# Brazos Bend Sunrise



## stargazer

Last Friday


----------



## Bowzer

Nice shot, Stargazer. Pulls me right in!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf

That's an awesome photo Fred! Thanks for sharing.

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## stargazer

DeepBlueGulf said:


> That's an awesome photo Fred! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Tom - DeepBlueGulf


Thanks guys, Tom how have ya been? I havent seen you around. Was talking with Vickie this weekend about a trip your way. 
Ill give yall a shout if we do. Maybe do breakfast or dinner.


----------



## Formula4Fish

stargazer said:


> Thanks guys, Tom how have ya been? I havent seen you around. Was talking with Vickie this weekend about a trip your way.
> Ill give yall a shout if we do. Maybe do breakfast or dinner.


Most excellent plan, Stargazer! Count me in 

Great photo... looks like a little HDR was involved?


----------



## Bowzer

Next time your thinking of heading to BBSP, give me a holler. It's right down the road and I'll buy the coffee.


----------



## Teamgafftop2

Beautiful picture!


----------



## CoastalBent

Nice shot!!!!


----------



## stargazer

Thanks for the kind comments.



Formula4Fish said:


> Most excellent plan, Stargazer! Count me in
> 
> Great photo... looks like a little HDR was involved?


Sounds good to me Dick. Yep it was 3 exp using Photomatrix 4.0. They did a few upgrades and I seems to handle RAW much better than the previous version.



Bowzer said:


> Next time your thinking of heading to BBSP, give me a holler. It's right down the road and I'll buy the coffee.


Sounds good


----------



## DeepBlueGulf

Come on down Fred! It would be great to see you! 

Tom


----------



## Fisher Lou

Fantastic photo Fred. How many stops between exposures? Do you suggest shooting raw when doing HDR? Can CS5 render this? I know I ask alot of questions but I am very interested in trying this technique. Always trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## stargazer

Thanks Lou. These are 2 stops apart for 3 exp total. ( +2, 0, -2). I am not sure about CS5, but CS4 does do HDR blending, although I have never used it. I use Photomatrix Pro 4.0. Photomatrix suggest using JPEGs for HDR, But I have never been pleased with what I get, I use RAW and that seems to work better for some reason.
Also on all 3 exp I am using a 3 stop hard grd ND filter on the sky. It seems to help hold the colors better esp on the over exposed shot than not using one and the forground seem a bit brighter.
This is the tutorial I used in learning HDR. Its geared to Photomatrix and explains the settings and how to adjust them

http://beforethecoffee.com/photomatix-tutorial/

Hope this helps
Fred


----------



## Fisher Lou

Thanks Fred. That helps alot. Great image.


----------



## sandybottom

Dreamy! Count me in for food! LOL I was looking for you Sunday out there. Thought maybe you might show up. The action out there is superb!


----------



## MT Stringer

Great job, Fred. You made that old pier look really good!


----------



## stargazer

Thanks yall, I ended up going to High Island Sandy. I hadnt been out there this season. Wish I would have gone to BBSP, HI was crowded.:spineyes:


----------



## txddavis

Nice shot !


----------



## Geedubya

+1
Nice!

GWB


----------



## h.f.d.firedog

*Brazos Bend*

Ha Stargazer
My name is Harry --- I am a camp hoast at Brazos Bend. If you dont mind call me. I am looking at camras. My # is 713-540-1099 
Thanks ---- h.f.d.firedog


----------



## Arlon

Pretty, I miss those early morning get togethers some of us used to have out there.


----------



## Law Dog

Beautiful Sunrise pic. Congrats..


----------



## jlatigo

Great shot!!


----------



## The Machine

beauty!


----------

